# Wie kann ich so einen Hintergrund erstellen?



## jorge_e (12. Juli 2009)

Hallo

Wie kann ich einen Hintergrund wie auf dem angehängten Bild erstellen? Muss ich da mit Brushes oder Forms arbeiten ... und wenn ja, weiss jemand, wo man die herbekommt?

1000 Dank für Eure Hilfe

Grüsse Georg


----------



## stain (14. Juli 2009)

Erinnert mich ein wenig an die Vista-Wallpaper.
Danach könntest du mal bei Google suchen. Ich habe da zum Beispiel das hier gefunden.


----------

